
RIP Microsoft Tag - sanatgersappa
https://www.facebook.com/microsofttag/posts/10151516485761533
======
sbierwagen
Tag was, of course, Microsoft's version of the QR code. It used color pixels,
which meant it could encode more information in the same space.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Tag](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Tag)

Unfortunately, the way it's designed, every barcode is just an ID number that
points at a Microsoft server, which then forwards the client to the actual
URL. Once these servers shut down, every Tag code ever used will break
forever.

Which is great. Pretty funny joke Microsoft is playing on whoever made the
mistake of using their products.

~~~
callum85
_It used color pixels, which meant it could encode more information in the
same space. [...] every barcode is just an ID number that points at a
Microsoft server, which then forwards the client to the actual URL._

If it's just an ID number, what is the extra capacity for?

~~~
sbierwagen
The more bits per square arcsecond, the smaller the barcode has to be, which
is always better. A high density barcode which just encodes a short number can
be tiny.

------
computer
Two years notice! That's fairly rare these days, where acquired startups and
non-core Google products are shut down without too much notice.

~~~
qq66
The two-year notification is required by their own terms of service, and not
giving it would open them to a lawsuit. More big companies should offer terms
like these to encourage adoption of protocols/platforms.

------
quarterto
[http://picturesofpeoplescanningqrcodes.tumblr.com/](http://picturesofpeoplescanningqrcodes.tumblr.com/)

~~~
workbench
Best Tumblr ever

~~~
franze
real pics of people scanning QR-codes
[http://replycam.com/browse.php](http://replycam.com/browse.php)

------
gales
Feel this is something that should have been handed over to the Internet
Archive, as now there will be lots of broken tags scattered all over the
place, like the ones in the Alan Wake game. Here's a list of some of the
companies that have used Microsoft Tag: [http://tag.microsoft.com/tag-in-
action/success-story/who-is-...](http://tag.microsoft.com/tag-in-
action/success-story/who-is-using-tag.aspx)

------
xncms32
All credit to Microsoft for the exceptional support they provide for their
products. Two years is a very decent amount of notice.

Contrast this to Google, who shut down key services regularly with little
warning and provide appalling levels of support even for paying customers.

~~~
dvhh
You obviously haven't use any microsoft DRM

------
NKCSS
Never even knew this existed. While it's nice that you can get analytics
because every request is first routed through Microsoft, this has become the
opposit of a USP at this time :)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Tag#Microsoft_Tag](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Tag#Microsoft_Tag)

------
jpswade
This is the first I've ever heard of it and apparently it's been around since
2011.

------
factorialboy
Was I the only person expecting <microsoft> in IEx?

~~~
robmcm
I would hope so, as HTML 5 supports that right ;)

[https://dvcs.w3.org/hg/webcomponents/raw-
file/tip/spec/custo...](https://dvcs.w3.org/hg/webcomponents/raw-
file/tip/spec/custom/index.html)

------
AlexanderDhoore
I'm confused, why is this on facebook?

~~~
kamjam
My first thoughts too, doesn't seem the like the the best/most appropriate
place to publish a public announcement notice.

------
ck2
_a cloud-based mobile engagement platform for creating personalized, uniquely
tailored experiences for consumers to digitally engage with brands_

WTF. An advertiser. The single word you wanted is an advertiser.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
I thought this was about a #RIPMicrosoft tag on FB.

Now I see what's actually up, and it's a shame, since I liked Tag.

